# NTs Greatest Personality Grudge Matches



## PulpFictionFan (Jul 12, 2010)

As one progresses through life, more and more apparent the fact becomes that certain MB personality types clash with one another. NFs can end up clashing with ESTPs, SJs can end up trying to tie down NTs, and so on and so forth. Therefore, I'm making threads on the forums of the 4 MBTI main groups in order bring enlightenment upon why these people clash with each other as well as find out which type seems to be the greatest source of annoyance to these personality types.

Now, without any further ado, NTs, which of the MBTI types bring your blood to a boil and for what reason/reasons?


----------



## RomanticRealist (Mar 26, 2010)

Maybe not blood boil, but I do really get annoyed by ISTJs when they insist that they're right and won't take a chance on anything.


----------



## fn0rd (Mar 21, 2010)

Any type that has undeveloped intuition and logic or is incapable of using them both.


----------



## Tad Cooper (Apr 10, 2010)

I find alot of SJs a bit dull because they can be really shallow. I get annoyed by the fact they can be so fake and refuse to accept someone else might be right and everything should be done in a very certain way (isn't experimentation how things get found out?)


----------



## Knives (Jul 22, 2010)

I'm an equal opportunity hater. You can be an xNTx and still lack any common sense.


----------



## Quin Sabe (Jan 26, 2010)

ESFJ really grinds my gears, ok as friends I guess but put them in a leadership position, and I feel I must destroy them for the good of humanity. Same with SJ's in general, but at least an STJ will comprehend what I'm saying and the decide not to, SFJ's in my experience are shut up I'm right you're wrong end of story, the world is flat because god made it so. I can imagine my mom saying to astronaut on the ISS saying "well, that can't be the earth, I don't know what planet that is but, the earth is flat so you must have taken me to another planet on our short ride up here." if she believed or was taught the world was flat. I've nearly killed myself on occasions because of it, If not for my mp3 player, I would've been gone a long time ago.


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

Quin Sabe said:


> ESFJ really grinds my gears, ok as friends I guess but put them in a leadership position, and I feel I must destroy them for the good of humanity. Same with SJ's in general, but at least an STJ will comprehend what I'm saying and the decide not to, SFJ's in my experience are shut up I'm right you're wrong end of story, the world is flat because god made it so. I can imagine my mom saying to astronaut on the ISS saying "well, that can't be the earth, I don't know what planet that is but, the earth is flat so you must have taken me to another planet on our short ride up here." if she believed or was taught the world was flat. I've nearly killed myself on occasions because of it, If not for my mp3 player, I would've been gone a long time ago.


Yeah, I'm noticing that iNtuitives and Sj's don't really get aong. Oh especially NT's and ESFJ's. It's like putting a tiger in a cage with a lion.


----------



## lirulin (Apr 16, 2010)

FJs.
Or anyone with too much reliance on Fe. I *hate* Fe.


----------



## Monte (Feb 17, 2010)

Well, my opinion is a bit biased since I grew up with an ISTJ mother and an ESTJ step dad.

Yeah.

But I'm not a fan of SJs nor am I a fan of SFs.

Both seem a bit too irrational to me, SJs are too closed minded, SFs are just fucking annoying.

And yes there are exceptions and whatnot, but generally speaking.


----------



## Mendelevium (Jan 16, 2010)

SJ's and SFP's tend to be irritating in general, but most EXFX's just make me feel like I swallowed several poisonous caterpillars.


----------



## EvanR (Nov 28, 2009)

Clash isn't quite the right word. But I do sometimes lack respect for particular SFs. I don't think that we clash, or that they realize I find them to be silly.


----------



## PulpFictionFan (Jul 12, 2010)

Damn, before I made this thread and actually the reason I made these Grudge Match threads was because I got ticked off at a couple of SJs. I thought that I was like the only who got pissed off at them greatly but these threads are really opening my eyes to the truth: SJs, SFPs, and ENTJs seem to be the MBTI types that get on people's nerves the most! It is both sad yet understandable that my own type is getting so many hits for being the type that numerous people clash with/get annoyed at but ENTJs can be assholes... :dry:

Wow, this has been quite eye opening for me. Keep the posts coming everybody! :laughing:


----------



## bionic (Mar 29, 2010)

I am not a fan of any individual who doesn't challenge the ideals for the sake of their own knowledge and intellect.


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

lirulin said:


> FJs.
> Or anyone with too much reliance on Fe. I *hate* Fe.


Ditto. I would prefer a Te user to an Fe user anyday. Most people that use Fe are more group conforming, and I feel as though they take away my sense of individuality.


----------



## Isis (Jul 8, 2010)

lirulin said:


> FJs.
> Or anyone with too much reliance on Fe. I *hate* Fe.


It can be a bit trying in emergency situations. 

.... Yes, we know no one likes to be barked at, but the building is on fire now, so please move before I kill you.


----------



## teddy564339 (Jun 23, 2010)

PulpFictionFan said:


> Damn, before I made this thread and actually the reason I made these Grudge Match threads was because I got ticked off at a couple of SJs. I thought that I was like the only who got pissed off at them greatly but these threads are really opening my eyes to the truth: SJs, SFPs, and ENTJs seem to be the MBTI types that get on people's nerves the most! It is both sad yet understandable that my own type is getting so many hits for being the type that numerous people clash with/get annoyed at but ENTJs can be assholes... :dry:
> 
> Wow, this has been quite eye opening for me. Keep the posts coming everybody! :laughing:



In all fairness, this site does seem to have a lot more active N posters than S posters. And I would imagine that N's would be more apt to clash with SJ's than SP's because SP's in general are so much more easy going. 

Of course, SP's don't seem to like SJ's much either, so it's probably irrelevant. What I find interesting is that NT's and NF's get along much more easily than I would have expected, at least based on the conversations I see on here. I know that SJ's and SP's can have their conflicts, so I thought the same might be true for NT's and NF's.


I've mentioned this in another post somewhere in the past, but I think a huge part of it is that from what I've read, S's are much more numerous in society than N's. This means an N has to deal with S's a lot more often, particularly when working together or even just having discussions. It's especially an issue when an N has an S as an authority figure, and they most likely will as a parent or at least a teacher.

And like I said, I think SP's don't tend to bother N's as much as SJ's because SP's are so much more about going with the flow and letting things be. SJ's thrive on work and structure, and so as authority figures they tend to impose this. Naturally, this is likely to irritate and upset N's who think beyond that structure.



But like always, any types can get along, especially if they're willing to understand each other and compromise. We've had conversations in the SJ forums about how SJ's are willing to change, but they just need very clear reasons to do so. And I've heard firsthand that despite their difficulties with them, NT's can appreciate some of the strengths SJ's have, too. 

It's not surprising that SJ's bother most people, though. SJ's thrive on work, and the other three temperaments are more likely to hate it. But as difficult as we may be to work with, I think most people would agree that we are good at getting work done.


----------



## Robwayprime (Aug 4, 2010)

NO WANT SFJ's NO WANT! *shaking head violently*


----------



## s1ng4m3 (Jun 29, 2009)

At least i don't feel alone anymore. SJ's, in general, but the SFJ is becoming more and more of a nuisance.
I notice that I don't mind NF's at *all* like I do other feelers...which is good, I need to at least have a few friends left.


----------



## AkiKaza (Jun 1, 2010)

SFs.

And probably just S in general.

Can't stand them. Family is full of them.

And Es. My entire family is full of Es. *My grandmother is an ESFJ.* I am so sure of this. She just won't listen. I love her to death, but she's just so strict, and "everything has to be done this way," and wah wah wah. One of my sister's an ESFP, and I get along with her ok, but she is SO close-minded. My little sis is an ESTP, and I get along with her the best. Mum is an SF (probably ESFP), and, like my sis, get along ok, but she's close-minded (I mean she tries, or at least she pretends she tries). I can't talk to any of them. None of them ever listen, ever venture far enough outside their minds.


----------



## Isis (Jul 8, 2010)

teddy564339 said:


> In all fairness, this site does seem to have a lot more active N posters than S posters. And I would imagine that N's would be more apt to clash with SJ's than SP's because SP's in general are so much more easy going.
> 
> Of course, SP's don't seem to like SJ's much either, so it's probably irrelevant. What I find interesting is that NT's and NF's get along much more easily than I would have expected, at least based on the conversations I see on here....
> 
> It's not surprising that SJ's bother most people, though. SJ's thrive on work, and the other three temperaments are more likely to hate it. But as difficult as we may be to work with, I think most people would agree that we are good at getting work done.


Actually, I find the SJ work ethic to be great. It's the bossy, unreasonable demand that I have to experience their relentlessly diffuse thought processes with them that bothers me. It seems to me that N communication is more summative in general (so easier for me to deal with), even if the content is very feeling-based.

With some SJ types, that "you will listen to every word that comes out of my mouth" thing really, really does not work for me. After about 90 seconds, I start to feel like I am about to have a convulsion. 

And who wants to be yelled at when, after listening to 12 solid minutes of plodding twaddle in response to a simple question, you ask, "so in other words, you'll be back in the office some time next week?" Not fun, especially when I have things to do or am just trying to take the SJs needs into account.


----------

